# Wax at costco just in



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

price £12 for two tins and the biggest applicators i have ever seen

View attachment 16757


View attachment 16758


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

See a wee trip to Costco soon. I always used to use this wax from many moons ago.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks good Chris, look forward to the review


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent fnd my friend, just a question what car shampoo and other waxes do they sell there.

Might be worth a visit for me to pop to essex.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

25L turtle wax wash £15
36 MF's for £13/15


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

25l of turtlewax car shampoo, that is mega cheap, is that a good quality car shampoo then.

Also, do they sell turtlewax ice then at all, if so how much do they retail for then.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Remember folks , follow the instructions of one panel at a time ... OR ELSE :lol:
I do like this product though.


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> 25l of turtlewax car shampoo, that is mega cheap, is that a good quality car shampoo then.
> 
> Also, do they sell turtlewax ice then at all, if so how much do they retail for then.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


They use to but not anymore, MF cloths are worth buying.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

worth 12 quid for the applicators never seen any as big


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Masochist :lol::lol:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Remember folks , follow the instructions of one panel at a time ... OR ELSE :lol:
> I do like this product though.


Wheres your link then, i can't track it down, the mini one, would help others on here.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Wheres your link then, i can't track it down, the mini one, would help others on here.


Don't know look for mini wash or it maybe in the detailing chat section, but I have posted threads where the simoniz has been used :thumb:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*Simoniz "blockwax"*

The long term cause of my back pain ......ooh look carnaubas been added 
Should be good if you survive long enough....:wave::lol:


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

Look at my username.........if you need to know about Simoniz wax......i go way back!!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wouldn't mind 25l of Carplan Triplewax Shampoo......


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

just done few panels on van beads very good panel at a time though like avanti said.Cant go wrong for 6quid a tub though.I have bilthamberhydra wax-this stuff-colli476 all in different areas see how it compares


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

decent wax, but be sure to be it off less than a minute after applying it otherwise it's a nightmare to remove.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Don't know look for mini wash or it maybe in the detailing chat section, but I have posted threads where the simoniz has been used :thumb:


Cheers, thanks for the link, i have used simoniz orginal as my last winter wax last year, and its still beading and going strong, i highly rate this wax.

takecare triptdi.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blockwax said:


> Look at my username.........if you need to know about Simoniz wax......i go way back!!


Although it's based on the original formulae, I think there maybe some changes










the current version is a lighter colour 





































Thanks to Chilly I have a sample of 476 to compare the Simoniz against, for 
a) application/ removal
b) durability
somehow I don't think there will be much in it bar the price


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

rtjc said:


> Wouldn't mind 25l of Carplan Triplewax Shampoo......


It's actually Turtle Wax Professional Wash n Wax

Still it's good value for the price and pretty decent through a foam lance


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blockwax said:


> The long term cause of my back pain ......ooh look carnaubas been added
> Should be good if you survive long enough....:wave::lol:


The poster could still save himself £10 as this  thread suggests there are other waxes not to stray off the instructions


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good, and in at Costco haydock
But I've got 476, 845, nattys blue & DJ hard candy I can't buy anymore...


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisc said:


> *just done few panels on van beads very good* panel at a time though like avanti said.Cant go wrong for 6quid a tub though.I have bilthamberhydra wax-this stuff-colli476* all in different areas see how it compares*


Will be interesting to learn your results and opinions after this test :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well thats about 6 to 8 years of wax there for one motor....:thumb:


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Probably the worst wax ever for application & removal, but it's well worth it as the durability is fantastic. This stuff could survive an air strike :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> Probably the worst wax ever for application & removal, but it's well worth it as the durability is fantastic. This stuff could survive an air strike :lol:


This can get a bad rep as this is one thing that uber thin coat is key i certainly would not use a cotton pad as will get chocked up fast.
The sponge pads with the usual spritz of water first is paramount as this is one wax that is useless when overloaded you will be buffing off for weeks...:lol:

Well worth the effort though so very thin and if its warm out it really is wax on wax off instantly dont leave it sitting.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Although it's based on the original formulae, I think there maybe some changes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old that one at £9.55.?
I have only ever known the white for years.
Full price in halfrauds is £8


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> How old that one at £9.55.?
> I have only ever known the white for years.
> Full price in halfrauds is £8


It is very old, I had to search high and low and found a small independant shop that had that last one


----------



## loadbang (Nov 8, 2010)

You can get single pots from Poundland for, umm, £1.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I had a play with this wax last weekend, However thinly I applied it, was really hard work to remove. I did a panel and moved back to my Coli 915. I found the simoniz dried out way too quickly.


----------

